# Herring, mullet?



## dfl0018 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey everyone! I'm at the Chickahominy pier trying to catch shad for bait in my cast net... Can't get any shad, but I've caught a bucket full of these:









This one is about 17" and very thick. They're a pretty scrappy little fish. Being new here I've never seen them before. Are these the herring that I should throw back Asap? The don't "seem" like herring to me, but maybe like a mullet? Just looking for some quick advice whether to let them go, or keep them. If they're legal, are they good catfish/ cut bait? Thanks!


----------



## Jarosh (Jun 29, 2010)

Ingeneral Mullet are round almost like a corn cob, whereas shad are flat.


----------



## dfl0018 (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah these are really thick, a lot like a corn cob. Am I good to keep them? Are they good cut bait?


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

It's a mullet. I don't know your regulations, but you're probably good to keep them. They make excellent cut bait, but you may want to filet and fry a few for yourself.


----------



## Mobcrack (Jan 15, 2010)

I caught several large cob mullet sunday as well, I have never seen mullet in the james river. The ones I caught were up near Hopewell. also caught a fiddler crab, wierd


----------



## dnunn (Nov 6, 2010)

Looks like great bait, to me. If I had a couple of fresh ones, and I'd be m.i.a. from work....


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

awesome bait the catfish will mangle them for sure!


----------



## WishIwasFishing (Dec 17, 2006)

Mullet are great red drum bait, as well. I used to slay the "Reds" when I was able to go fishing a lot. I fished the Lynnhaven Inlet (Lesner, former Duck Inn side) in late October and early November. Catching them every cast (doubles on bottom rigs, too). Most were not keepers (14-17 inches), but some were 18-24 inches. I even caught a few Stripers with mullet then, too. I caught several keeper Stripers, but couldn't keep more than two (regs). Had a blast, though. I hope I get to go fishing more often this year. This time, I will be bringing my sons (7 and 9). THey will enjoy it.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Definitely a mullet. Great bait, never tried eating one.


----------



## sparky27 (Jul 8, 2008)

they call it Biloxi Bacon down on the gulf!!


----------



## crazyfisherman (Nov 5, 2002)

wow didn't know they make it up there. you can keep all you want. Were they Jumping? where is this pier you at?


----------



## dfl0018 (Feb 21, 2013)

That was on the rt 5 Chickahominy riverfront park.

Now, last question.... This is a bunker/menhaden right? Green light on these too?


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

Bunker.


----------

